# Question mark ???



## BigGuy (10/8/18)

Launching at Vapecon at selected vendors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/8/18)

Pineapple , mango and ice?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Pineapple , mango and ice?


You seem correct according to the tiny pics of pineapple mango and ice. 

Hope you are correct, sounds awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/8/18)

Yummy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (10/8/18)

You would be correct. Pineapple , Mango and ice with a secrete ingre

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (10/8/18)

You would be correct. Pineapple , Mango and ice with a secrete ingredient

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (11/8/18)

If exclamation is anything to go by this should be special as well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (11/8/18)

BigGuy said:


> You would be correct. Pineapple , Mango and ice with a secrete ingredient



Let me guess...love ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/8/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Let me guess...love ?


And passion...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

